# Hello from Eastern PA



## Wil (Dec 21, 2009)

I have just moved to Eastern PA from Northern Minnesota. I sure do like the winters here compared to the ice box of the Minnesota tundra.

I have had bees since 1994. The part of the state I lived in is primarily conventional Big agriculture. As Big Ag moved in closer to my hives the more issues increased, mites, foul brood, etc. This year I found another organic farm that is 3 miles from Big Ag, so I am hoping that some of the issues will not continue. 

I have been doing a lot of research into the CCD and Big Ag connection. I have found some really interesting paralelles. Will share them later. 

Hope to join a local bee keepers group here soon.

Thanks,
Wil


----------



## djhiban12 (Dec 6, 2008)

Welcome Im also from Pa nice to see you on here. Im from washington crossing Pa about an hour and twenty minutes from where you are. Feel free to ask any questions to these wonderful people on here. I might not be able to help to much since started bee keeping the year i was born but its great to have you as a resource. Im sure every one will appreciate your advice and input.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome and glad you're here. I grew up in Minn
myself.


----------



## noahsbees (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!

Noah


----------

